# Corvus AL - Seat replacement?



## hybridctr (Apr 8, 2009)

My seat starts to feel uncomfortable after around 4 miles... I have a good Pearl Izumi shorts with padding. 

What seats do you guys recommend? 

Thanks in advance!

David


----------

